# Buying a Nubian buckling--look at dam first?



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm going to pick out a Nubian buckling from a nearby farm. I'm new to the dairy world, have two nice Nubian does from a friend. 

Should I look at the dams and try to chose a buckling out of the best one? Or should I look at the bucklings themselves? 

I've only seen photos so far. The farm is 45 minutes away, so it wouldn't be a big deal to go back. I could probably afford to pick out two, then choose the best one at breeding time, too.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You want to look at the buckling, his conformation. And very important, dam's udder and udders on the sire's side. If you can get a few photos of the dam's udder rear/side/fore with about a 12 hour fill is ideal. You want to look at the sire and dam's conformation as well. And then pedigree is something to take into consideration. Not quite as important as udders and conformation, but still something to look at.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Most of the does on site are registered, but I know nothing about Nubian pedigrees/family lines. I'll have a chance to see dams and sire on site, and I'll be there about three hours before milking time. I know the basics of a good udder attachment. 

My current 4 year old doe has a poor udder attachment, not sure what her daughter will look like. I'd like to bring in a much better udder, though.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

These are the babies: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.667939413247857.1073741848.123582481016889&type=1

Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has some nice udders in her herd and lots of color. She does not test or vaccinate, if that is important to you.

She will let you test any goat at your expense.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, this little boy was the cream of the crop. Vigorous, wide, straight topline, and moonspots to boot. Mama has a gorgeous udder and is one of their top producers, slightly uphill stature, straight topline. Sire was devilishly handsome. I'm feeling very good about this little boy.









Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! He is adorable and should grow up to be a handsome buck.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

awww he is a cutie I just want to kiss his little white nose.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

His harem. I think I'm going to have some amazing 2015 babies.








Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like it! Love the one in front she is my fav color


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kids only get about 29% of their genetic characteristics from their parents. The bulk of it comes from the grand parents. Always good to look towards them. Line breeding happens on the odd generations for a better chance to pull from those genetic characteristics.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

He's doesn't want his bottle. I've gotten maybe 2-4 ounces into him. He has free choice orchard/alfalfa. Seems alert, healthy, tummy is working. Not acting hungry, not crying. Very snuggly. How long should I let him go before forcing the issue? He's six weeks old and has been dam raised (separated during the day) until yesterday.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What A beauty! Looks/sounds like you should have some REALLY nice kids come 2015...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Everfree said:


> He's doesn't want his bottle. I've gotten maybe 2-4 ounces into him. He has free choice orchard/alfalfa. Seems alert, healthy, tummy is working. Not acting hungry, not crying. Very snuggly. How long should I let him go before forcing the issue? He's six weeks old and has been dam raised (separated during the day) until yesterday.
> 
> Everfree Farm
> Kiko and Nubian


If he was dam raised, it might take a little to get him used to a bottle. What kind of milk are you feeding him? If possible, get some of the doe's milk and warm it to body temp. You might have to force him to drink, suddenly, he will taste the milk and maybe start sucking. Good luck!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

He will not suck, but he'll swallow if I squeeze milk into his mouth. It's an ordeal, though. I've managed maybe four ounces total today.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

will he drink it from a shallow pan? Some will do that when they wont' take a bottle.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Nope. I'll head into town for a variety of other nipples this evening. It could be the Pritchard is too short for him. His mama had very large teats.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Just got about five ounces into him, along with some Nutra-drench. Progress! He nibbled a little hay and cob, pooped and peed.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that's great...Bucklings usually will eventually switch over.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm worried that he'll get too cold if he's not eating well with this weather we have coming in tonight, so he's staying in again tonight. I wish he would suck, but progress is progress. At six weeks he should be getting three 10-oz bottles a day, right?


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, he may never get there though. Best thing to do is give him probios daily and get him eating as much Calf Manna as the amount of milk he should be having. The high protein will take the place of the milk and, while not perfect, he will still grow and develop just fine. The Goats Prefer probio powder is great for this. 

I don't mean not to keep trying with the bottle, I'd do both to ensure his nutrition.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Probios is probiotics? To populate the rumen, I assume?


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I recognize both of those packages from the feed store. Will pick up tomorrow. Sure wish they'd give me frequent flyer miles. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, and the Goats Prefer brand have the right bacteria for digesting grains and roughage. Some of the others only have bacteria for digesting milk.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah me too. It's Wilco Farm Show days right now though, if you have one. There's a coupon on their flyer you could use on the Calf Manna for 40% off. It expires tomorrow though.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Great. Thanks so much for your help. He's talking like he's hungry now, so I'll try to get a few more ounces into him tonight.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Got another five or six ounces into him. Yay!


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonderful. He should do well.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

He sucked the bottle!! Got about eight ounces into him in one go, close to 15 oz for the day. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome, he'll be an old hand at it pretty soon.

How's the snow over there? We have about 3 to 4 inches so far...


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

4-5 inches. Currently clear and still. Sheep are out, goats are pansies in the barn (except big buck Ferdinand). 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I think goats do get cold faster though. Alright back to hauling hot water. My back spigot froze so, they might as well get spoiled while I'm hauling anyway.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been hauling water since the last big storm in December. I've got one line that just won't thaw out. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh Lord you guys are troopers! After fighting with frozen spigots and hoses at the old farm I worked on, I refused to have to do any of that when we came to this new property. Almost every water is fed by a frost free hydrant and has electric recepticals for water deicers. Those that dont have a dedicated frost free, I have a 25' hose that I use to fill em up. There are a couple of pens the hose cant reach so I hung 2 inch pvc down the length of the pen on a slope and have a 45 or a 90 degree fitting at the end to fill up the buckets / troughs.

Its a bit of an investment to go with all frost free hydrants but when its cold out like it is now and you can water 80+ animals in 9 pens in under 10 minutes, its priceless!

Oh here is a hint about frost free hydrants and hoses during sub freezing temps. The way the frost frees work is they drain out the bottom of the hydrant that is buried deep under ground. But to do that they draw air into where the water comes out. If you have a hose on there, it cant drain and will freeze just like any other spigot. The trick is to loses the hose, wait about 5 seconds and then from the hydrant side slowly bring the hose over your head and walk the length of the hose, emptying the water out the far end. With no water in the hose, it wont freeze AND will allow the frost free to work. Go back to the frost free and re tighten the hose. If dont, it will most likely freeze in the loosened position. So when you go to turn on the water it will shoot out and make a mess.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, we're looking at it. We had frost free in Central Oregon. In this little place though, they put a front and back spigot on the water line and then dumped the septic tank right in the way where it ends. We're going to have to get creative to do anything with it. Plus we have 2 feet of slag to dig through before we get to dirt in some places. That's what keeps life interesting though....


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

We're new on our place (bought in August), and we just haven't gotten to it yet. We replaced the water line from the well to the house, and thank goodness, because with all this weather we would have had burst pipes ages ago (it was just scratched in). Our well is really slow, but we have water rights, so I'm hoping to throw a pump in the river to use for critters and irrigation. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

He learned to suck and drank 10 ounces in one go! What a relief. Now to get him to take the nipple willingly so I don't have to tackle him and pry his mouth open every time. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I raised one that I had to pry his mouth open every time. He just never learned to open his mouth for the bottle. He did fine though and didn't hold it against me.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Have you tried smearing the nipple with a bit of molasses, honey or syrup? I've heard of that sometimes enticing them to take the nipple by themselves.

He's a doll baby, keep us posted!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL he looks so self satisfied. He is going to be a full of himself buck I bet!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Henry is doing really well, eating all his meals, and starting to accept the nipple on his own. I started him on probios two days ago, and today he started munching Calf Manna. The weather is turning nice after an awful storm, so tomorrow he gets to go outside for a while.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is eating better for you.


----------

